

Why ISPs will not offer rollover bandwidth - achompas
http://acompa.net/blog/2011/05/why-isps-will-not-offer-rollover-bandwidth/

======
achompas
Written in response to this comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2522272>

In summary: ISP economics are very similar to wireless economics, but ISPs
would directly help online competitors by giving heavy users more bandwidth.

